# Triton TRA001 review after owning several years



## pintodeluxe

Well, I love these long term reviews. That's what really matters is how does a tool hold up over time. This looks like a good tool. I've been using the old Freud FT1700 with built in router lift. It's a great system too, but unfortunately no longer made. I bought a second one in case the first one ever gives out!

Interesting to hear that Kreg bought Triton. I'll be watching to see what changes they bring to market.


----------



## stumpg

Thank you for an excellent review. I have been looking (and lurking on LJ ) for a supplement to my 25+? year old PC690 (fixed and plunge bases) which is too finicky to micro adjust the height when mounted under my custom router / dust collector separator table. I just set up one of the PC router bases in my new Grizzly 1023 table saw wing which is easier to access from below (but still a pain), but haven't tried it yet. Your review is very timely for my search now that I can really use two routers. I have focused on the Tritons for the above table adjustment plus the single wrench bit change function as you mentioned but am waiting on a special sale. Nice to know your Hitachi as served you well too. Again thanks and maybe someday I will get around to posting my own reviews and projects.
cheers, Jim, San Francisco


----------



## shawnn

You're welcome for the review, I'm trying to contribute more and this makes the effort worthwhile. If you use the Triton in your router table, remember to remove the spring that assists with lifting the router body when used as a plunge router; the spring is not needed in a table mount application. It is trying to resist the lift.

Some other hints I have found are, when changing the bit or every so often, take the collet completely off and bang it on the table to get dust out of it. At the same time blow or vacuum the router nose where the collet threads on as it will collect in there. Also, every great once in a while the router may not want to lift all the way up, this means the plunge/lift mechanism area inside the body has shavings in it and will need to be taken out and cleared. I do this with the table plate still attached and it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+ 1's to the above


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I've had this same router in my router table for years. It has been reliable, convenient and easy to use with good safety features. I find it a router that has unique design features that really add to it's versatility.
I also have a Bosch that I've had for years and it's been very good, but the Triton seems like a router that doesn't follow the traditional router mold and you wonder why the others don't pick up on some of it's features.

On another note, the main thing you notice, as I wrote in a review long ago, is the beefy power. It just won't bog down at all. Yes, it's a bigger motor than most but boy, it's powerful.

I've had a set of Freud roundover bits and the largest also had the mis-sized shank issue like you had. Have never been able to tighten it enough to use it successfully in either router.


----------



## playingwithmywood

The INCRA router plate and the Triton 3.5 is a winner winner chicken dinner… have mine for years and love them both


----------



## shawnn

> I ve had a set of Freud roundover bits and the largest also had the mis-sized shank issue like you had. Have never been able to tighten it enough to use it successfully in either router.


I would try to get Freud to replace it. Whiteside replaced mine and thanked me for it, as it turned out they had a bad run of that particular item and my call prompted them to check all the stock and cull the bad ones.

If that doesn't work, maybe wrap the shank with some shimstock or aluminum foil and get some use out of it?


----------



## builtinbkyn

I have the same router in my table that has the Incra plate and it's a champ. I love the easy, one tool bit removal and the ability to raise and lower the bit from above. Nice review.


----------



## SteveKorz

I have this router, and I have also had it for several years. I love the router. However, within the last month or so, the speed settings have been malfunctioning. As the router is in use and cutting wood, I notice that it will speed up or slow down (or both). I'm not sure what the deal is, or how to fix it. I may contact them to see what they say.

I still give the router 4.5 stars, the thing is just a beast! I milled solid Hickory drawer fronts today and it didn't even act like it was working.


----------



## shawnn

> I have this router, and I have also had it for several years. I love the router. However, within the last month or so, the speed settings have been malfunctioning. As the router is in use and cutting wood, I notice that it will speed up or slow down (or both). I m not sure what the deal is, or how to fix it. I may contact them to see what they say.
> 
> I still give the router 4.5 stars, the thing is just a beast! I milled solid Hickory drawer fronts today and it didn t even act like it was working.
> 
> - SteveKorz


It's probably just some dust or dirt in it. I suggest you get electrical contact cleaner and spray it in the speed adjustment rheostat and work it back & forth vigorously - with it unplugged of course. If you do so I would let it sit long enough for the cleaner to evaporate before running it.


----------



## SteveKorz

Shawnn, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Munson01

I've had an issue with mine not raising high enough to engage the collet lock. I always just leave the switch on and unplug it when I am working on it. Since I plug it into a outlet with a switch, I just leave the router on. I'm going to have to try the switch off and see if that's why it's not raising high enough. Thanks for the tip


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> I've had an issue with mine not raising high enough to engage the collet lock. I always just leave the switch on and unplug it when I am working on it. Since I plug it into a outlet with a switch, I just leave the router on. I'm going to have to try the switch off and see if that's why it's not raising high enough. Thanks for the tip
> 
> - Munson01


That's happened a couple of times with me. I had to get in there and clean out debri and blow out the area. Then it would engage. Sometimes it seems clean but it still needs a blowing out. Only happens when upside down in the router table though.


----------



## shawnn

> I've had an issue with mine not raising high enough to engage the collet lock. I always just leave the switch on and unplug it when I am working on it. Since I plug it into a outlet with a switch, I just leave the router on. I'm going to have to try the switch off and see if that's why it's not raising high enough. Thanks for the tip
> 
> - Munson01


Munson, I might've misunderstood what you're saying (meaning you may know this already) but the power switch must be in the off position in order for the collet lock to engage. If the switch is off and it won't raise high enough, yeah it should just need clearing of shavings.


----------



## Hondo03

I agree with pintodeluxe in that I find a "long term" review to be the most helpful when thinking about making a purchase. Too often we see an unboxing review that states they have only used once or not at all. Thank you for the well written and thought out review.


----------



## wiacwli

_Where can I get parts I bought a Triton tra001 router at acme that was refurbished for $100 it's the most excellent deal however it did not come with the edge guide or multifunction fence as they call it and I cannot find one for the life of me any help?_


----------

